#ubuntu-youth 2013-12-30
<yohanes> hello
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-02
<christophers> Hello everybody! using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS :)
<philballew> christophers, nice!
<philballew> hows tat working out?
<philballew> *that
<christophers> philballew: Good :) And I really like it. I've already tried Ubuntu before and I liked it.
<philballew> christophers, oh awesome. Where in the world are you from?
<christophers> philballew: I'm in the United States, I'm a 12 year old.
<philballew> christophers, ah, 12, awesome! Well welcome to the channel and feel free to ask about any Ubuntu things you want!
<christophers> philballew: Are you a kid?
<philballew> christophers, christophers I am 21.
<philballew> 21, and live in California. To some that might be a kid.
<christophers> Hi Justin____ :)
<Justin____> Hello everyone :)))
<Justin____> I dont really like linux as much as windows but i guess its cool
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-03
<christophers> Hi everybody :)
<christophers> Hi philballew :)
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-04
<christophers> Hi, is anybody a young programmer?
#ubuntu-youth 2016-01-05
<Snowblind> Hi there
#ubuntu-youth 2017-01-06
<dank1> WHERE IS TRUMP?
